# Gasy puppy!



## T.Elliott (Dec 4, 2014)

So our little 15 week old pup Sofie was on antibiotics for 10 days fallowing her eye removal surgery and about a week in and since she gets gassy and boy does it smell. I am wondering if any of you have suggestions on how to get her guts health back up to par?
I read that the antibiotics can eliminate some of the healthy gut digestive enzymes? Was thinking of maybe getting her some probiotics? We don't feed her table food or anything other then her puppy formal blue buffalo for small dogs and its the one for easy digestion. She does get the occasional soft treat as well. Any suggestions greatly appreciated. 
 TIA


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I think probiotics is a good idea,when our cat had IBS we gave her tree bark powder ,that helped.When Dottie had the runs our vet gave her Canikur Pro,you can get it online much cheaper than at the vets.It supports natural intestinal flora


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

I agree with Michele, probiotics are always a good idea when they have antibiotics. I'm sorry to read that she lost her eye but am sure that it won't bother her one bit. I have a friend who's Chi had her eye removed as a puppy. It hasn't held her back at all and she is just as beautiful as can be. Wishing her a fast healing and you a less gassy puppy.


----------

